# Need help on Cath



## reichtina320 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, it's been a long time since I looked at cardiology services so I am hoping I'm not to far off.

This is what I have:
1.  Left heart catheterization without left ventriculogram.       93508
2.  Right heart catheterization.                                           93529
3.  Coronary angiogram.                                               93545, 93556
4.  Angiogram of both venous grafts.                              93540, 93556
5.  Angiogram of right innominate artery.                         36215
6.  Angiogram of the left coronary artery.                       93545, 93556
7.  Selective angiogram of the right subclavian.                36216
8.  Intravascular ultrasound of the ostial left main.           37250
9.  Angioplasty and stenting of ostial left main.                92980

I think I don't have this correct but.....hoping someone can set me straight.  I no longer have access to my cardiology resources.

Thanks!


----------



## yvette31 (Nov 21, 2008)

This is how I would code this procedure.

. Left heart catheterization without left ventriculogram. 93526-26 RLHC
2. Right heart catheterization. (included with 93526-26)
3. Coronary angiogram.93545 & 93556-26-59
4. Angiogram of both venous grafts.  93540
5. Angiogram of right innominate artery.  36215
6. Angiogram of the left coronary artery. (included with 93545)
7. Selective angiogram of the right subclavian. 36216
8. Intravascular ultrasound of the ostial left main. 92978-LD
9. Angioplasty and stenting of ostial left main. 92980-LD

Hope this helps and good luck.
Yvette


----------

